# Forex is now its own forum



## Joe Blow (24 March 2008)

After being a sub-forum of 'International Markets' since its inception I have decided to make 'Forex' a forum in its own right given the huge growth in interest in currency trading.


----------



## StockyGuy (24 March 2008)

Woohoo!  Thanks, Joe


----------



## tayser (24 March 2008)

Thank ¥ou Joe B₤ow


----------



## Stormin_Norman (24 March 2008)

good news i guess  i didnt suffer an inferiority complex having a subforum though.


----------



## Joe Blow (14 January 2018)

Joe Blow said:


> After being a sub-forum of 'International Markets' since its inception I have decided to make 'Forex' a forum in its own right given the huge growth in interest in currency trading.



Almost ten years later and the Forex forum is now the Forex and Cryptocurrencies forum.

The times, they are a changin'


----------



## DB008 (18 January 2018)

Thanks Joe


----------



## Hasibul Hasan (24 February 2018)

Owo it's really good.


----------

